# fishtail, halt



## cornculapte

'The trucks were ploughing one by one through the dirt, pulling a platform loaded with cement blocks which slipped forward, causing the trucks to *fishtail*, and halt and have their distance measured.'
Ultima parte nu inţeleg de care propoziţie se leagă. Ştiu fiecare cuvânt ce înseamnă, dar nu pot să-i dibuiesc înţelesul per total. 
'cement blocks which slipped forward (...) and halt' ?

Later edit: forget the last part, am prins ideea.


----------



## farscape

the cement blocks _caused_ the trucks to fishtail and then _(to)_ halt. It also caused the trucks to *have their distance measured* (doesn't make sense to me).

Later,


----------



## cornculapte

Mersi farscape.
Dar ce înseamnă 'fishtail'?


----------



## farscape

Când o maşină derapează şi îi fuge spatele dintr-o parte în alta.


----------



## cornculapte

Mersi.
Of, ce mă enervează când nu avem echivalente exacte in română pentru cuvintele din engleză (sau alte limbi).


----------



## farscape

Te înţeleg, mi-e foarte greu să mă forţez să gândesc în româneşte când am deja formate noţiunile foarte concis, in engleză. Dar nu mă las


----------

